# fiancee visa vs. marriage visa



## tweeturtle (Sep 28, 2008)

My boyfriend (UK citizen) and I (US citizen) have not known each other for long. We met online in May of this year on a vegetarian dating site and hit it off immediately. We chatted online and/or spoke on the phone practically every day up until August 29th, when I flew to the UK and we met in person. We had an amazing time during my holiday (a fortnight and 2 days) and we're completely in love with one another. We want to get married and for me to move to the UK, but still have some questions about the visa application process, despite researching various sites, including the UK Border Agency site. Is it better for he and I to get married in the States and then apply for a marriage visa, thus cutting out the need to still apply for one later on after applying for a fiancee visa? Also, during the fiancee visa interview do both the applicant and the sponsor need to be in attendance or just the applicant? Do we need to have been in a relationship with one another for a certain amount of time before applying for the fiancee visa? I have photos of the two of us together during my trip which I believe makes our love for one another evident and I met all of his family, if any of that helps.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sorry I have no idea about the process but good luck to you both. Love can be hard to find and I'm glad you two have


----------

